# Skyscrapers in War zones



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Weird topic i know but I've seen pics of tall buildings caught in war zones like Sarajevo and Beruit and worth seeing them before , during and after war.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

though battles never reached the Americas, you would be able to find some interesting skyline photos from the USA and elsewhere practicing air raids during WW2.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Syrian Civil War Damascus Tower, 120.0m, Damascus, Syria.*










*No one on the streets, the tower is an abandoned derelict of a past glorious country now in a terrible war. I hope this can handle a war like the Syrian Civil War. *


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

DONETSK | King's Tower | 112m


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Terrazza Martini Tower | 108m | built 1940 in Italy*


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

i was thinking more about pictures of skyscrapers damaged in war


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Sarajevo 92


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Second World War** Prudential Building, 102.0m with the antenna, Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

sad but interesting thread..


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

very sad but I'm sure there are more


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Karstadt Berlin | 71m*









source: http://www.berlin-hermannplatz.de/karstadt/









source: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/berliner-einzelhandel-investoren-freuen-sich-ueber-gentrifizierung-am-hermannplatz/9226692.html









source: http://www.berlin-hermannplatz.de/rollkrug/










*Destroyed Karstadt building*








source: http://www.berliner-untergrundbahn.de/karstadt.htm


----------



## agoragk (Feb 9, 2016)




----------

